# First foster tomorrow… Advice?



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

:help:

Does anyone have any golden words of wisdom about picking up our new foster tomorrow? She is our first foster and we are really excited to be getting her! Tips on introducing her to our dogs?
We were told she is shy but will warm up to you slowly, and was probably abused…..
We just don't want to overwhelm her the first day with our boisterous pack…


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I personally do not introduce fosters on the first day. I give it some time to let them settle in, and if they're healthy and calm'ish I let everyone sniff through crates/baby gates, etc...

I take my time introducing. JMHO

Somehow I always end up with the ones who are hurt or sick, I'm a sucker I guess, but if they happen to be healthy I often walk them together before free time together.


----------



## lanaw13 (Jan 8, 2011)

TY for your reply… We went on a walk toether and got acquainted….. We are taking our time….


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

We got our first foster a month ago. She was 10 months old and in the middle of her first heat!
We took our time introducing her to the other 2 dogs and now they get along like they've been together forever. It took a little longer for her to get acclimated because of her heat, but we treated her like we'd treat our own dogs. Tried not to overwhelm her, but made sure she knew the limits/boundries of the house and just kept it simple at first.
You're experienced with dogs so you'll know how to feel your way through it.

Thanks for fostering, we have absolutely loved it and will for sure be getting another one when Chrissy gets adopted.


----------



## Bismarck's_Dad (Apr 2, 2011)

crate her for a couple days.
let her get used to your routine.

any time out of the crate is on a leash next to you.


----------

